# Cream Honey Flavor Additives



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

Just received some cream honey starter seed and peach flavoring from Dadant. Before I start my experimental batch I was attempting to find a good guidleine for the amount of flavoring to add to the honey/seed mixture.

Has anyone used these Dadant flavor additives?


----------



## BeeMiner (Aug 8, 2003)

I used Dadant's strawberry flavor. A little goes a long way. I used a few drops in around 5lbs of creamed honey and it was just about right. I like non-flavored honey but my wife and son loved the strawberry flavor, especially when making peanut butter and honey sandwiches or on toast.


----------

